# got hit by a jet ski today



## cuban b (Jan 5, 2008)

Fishing with my little girl. I towed her behind my kayak in Utah Lake. 3 jet skiers came absolutely flying down the channels in the cattails. First guy hoses us down, annoying. Second guy is coming at me full throttle. He had lots of time, but I think he panicked because he stayed on it and never turned :shock: . When I realized he wasn't turning I dug in for one paddle backward. He jumped the front of my kayak, nailed my right knee and flipped me over. My phone is dead, I lost some fishing gear, and my leg hurts a lot. 

good fishing though, A few blue gills and one big cat.  also my daughter took it all in stride. She also caught the big fish of the day.

Just wanted to remind everyone to watch yourself out there.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

What are you going to do with all of the money you get out of the settlement?

o-||


----------



## cuban b (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm not that kind of guy, though I could use some cash  All in all the guys were very sorry, and felt like morons (as they should) . He told me to call him if necessary. We'll see what happens once the phone dries out. For the most part, I just hope my leg is ok. It feels like crap right now, but it's only been a few hours.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, that's awful! I'm glad you're alright and your daughter too. It's serious business when you're operating something that can kill people.

He needs to pay for a doctor's visit.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Your not being "that kind of guy" to have this taken care of.

You have been hit by a motor vehicle, that motor vehicle is known to be dangerous enough that the state requires them to carry liability insurance, just for occasions like this one. The jet-skiers were in violation of at least 2 laws when this happened. No different than if they were drag racing motorcycles down your street and hit you on your bike. Don't let the fact that this was on water make any difference at all.
They were traveling at an unsafe speed in proximity to the shore and another un motorized vessel. They could have killed your daughter. Think if that big machine had hit her at that speed.
You really need to get your leg looked at, have an X-ray done to make sure there is no damage that will show up in 30 years. They need to buy you a new phone (future, keep phone in zip-lock bag while fishing).

These are not poor people that own these watercraft, they can afford to make you right and they should.
It will be a lesson to them and when they tell their buddies what they had to pay for being stupid and that their auto insurance went up because of it, they will all learn to be more aware and careful when operating their machines. They are lucky that you did not call a sherriff, (which may be against the law in it's self dependending on the damage). They would have recieved tickets that would also effect their drivers license.

OK, rant over, get that leg looked at.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

My cousin was killed by a jet skier on Lake Powell several years ago. I have zero tolerance for moronic activities fueled by testosterone. Suing the guy may not be your "cup of tea" but I would recommend police intervention to ensure those lessons are driven home and reinforced for future thought processes.

I'm not one to suggest involving law enforcement very often but this one hits close to the heart strings.


----------



## cuban b (Jan 5, 2008)

I appreciate the concern and I agree with the feelings on operating a motor vehicle. If he was six inches closer I would be in the hospital or worse. All that said, I think I'm ok. If my leg seems more than just bruised in a day or two I will be calling the guy. 

The stupid phone is almost always in a ziplock, but it was just going to be a quiet hour or two with my daughter....lesson learned there.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

No matter whether you call him or not, you need to call a law enforcement officer and file a report about it. This will save you a big headache in the long run if you so choose to file a suit against this person for damages. In addition, if you do need medical attention, it would be wise to call your insurance and apprise them of the situation.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Igottabigone said:


> No matter whether you call him or not, you need to call a law enforcement officer and file a report about it. This will save you a big headache in the long run if you so choose to file a suit against this person for damages. In addition, if you do need medical attention, it would be wise to call your insurance and apprise them of the situation.


+1 Absolutely! If you need to have the leg checked, and it sounds like you do, having an incident report with law enforcement will help you be fully compensated. Also, if you are like me, the phone is toast and you are entitled to a replacement. (I know from experience.) Finally, it is possible that these guys, were you to call and ask about recouping for the cell phone (or more) will blow you off. They definitely won't if you have the law involved.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You also need to be sure that the info that they gave to you is correct.
If you wait too long to file a report, it makes things harder to prove that it happened. I learned this the hard way myself.
You are taking the high ground on this but please don't let it come back to bite you.


----------



## cuban b (Jan 5, 2008)

You guys have given me some good things to think about on this situation. I just sent an email out to double check the info he gave me. thanks for the help.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If you need any more encouragement, send a PM to Bax* inquiring as to how he handled a car accident that he was involved in a few years ago. While he got his truck fixed from the kid who hit him, he did not go to a doctor to get things checked out. He refused medical attention, and because of it, he cannot make any further claims against the kid's insurance, and now he has a bum back. It wasn't hurt at the time, but has chronic issues with it now, and he is stuck paying for treatment. 

Insurance is there for a reason, and this is EXACTLY why! I would even take it a step further, and hire an accident attorney. You need someone who has experience to help you deal with the stingy insurance companies. And no, I am not an ambulance "chaser", I just think people need to be held accountable when they act like dip****s.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I wasnt that kind of guy either. But as Chaser mentioned, I was hit by a kid and thought i was fine. A couple months went by and my back started to hurt. Then my back started giving out on me and I had to make some trips to Instacare to get a cortizone shot in my butt to alleviate the pain. But the worst part of it all is trying to explain to my three year-old daughter why daddy cant pick her up or play because his back hurts. That breaks my heart every time.

You may just want to be sure to report the injury and refuse to sign any insurance claims until you are completely sure that you are okay.

I dont want to see another person in my boat if possible. Unless they are fishing with me at least


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

At the very least report it to get it on record. If you need to present the claim, then make the claim and give it your best shot. Be diligent in your documentation. Be clear in your expectation and ask for an explanation of anything you don't understand. If you then aren't treated satisfactorily, then go seek legal representation.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

report it immediately, you are very unintelligent to not do so. You could feel the adverse affects of it for years.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> report it immediately, you are very unintelligent to not do so. You could feel the adverse affects of it for years.


Are you calling me stupid Huge? :lol:

I feel like a complete idiot for signing away on this thing. The insurance guy called me continually for weeks until I finally caved. Although I thought I was okay, a few months went by and I realized that I wasnt


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I wasn't that guy either. July 2nd 1993 I hit a gal and her fiance' going into Spanish Fork Canyon. They pulled out in front of me and were drinking at the time. I almost rolled and then narrowly escaped a head-on with a truck pulling a boat. I hit her right on the door going about 50.

The gal died the next day and he had multiple surgeries on his leg. I was bed ridden for a couple of weeks as was my wife. Our daughter that was 9 months at the time was no worse for the wear luckily. I never went after anymore than repairs and settled with the insurance to replace my Toyota. My back has never been the same either.

I never pursued it further because at the time I was just happy to be alive, which I still am but the fact is you don't have any idea the long term effects of these things.

File a report and give yourself the option. If it festers and gets worse you deserve a settlement of some sort and medical coverage. That is what insurance is for.


----------

